# level blocks with wedge



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

How are the plastic level ramps with the separate wedge used? Do you drive up the ramp then put the wedge on before releasing the handbrake to let the wheel come back against the wedge, and when you want to leave do you go forward then handbrake on to release the wedge. Confused.Com. Chasper :?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
The wedges are only really used with caravans as its harder to stop the caravan rolling down again. I have never needed them in a motorhome

Phill


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree with Phill.

I wasted four quid on a pair that I have never used, although I think I may use them if parked on a slope facing a canal or river. 8O 

It would depend on the terrain, but possibly - just in case!!

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Where possible I use the wedges.
if we are parked for a while.
It stops the handbrake siezing on.
Leave the camper in gear and the handbrake off. 

Kev


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Our ramps came with wedges.

We just run up onto the ramps to the appropriate height then stick the wedges behind the wheel. We park with the van in gear and the handbrake on but the van generally "settles" onto the wedges.

Then when we are ready to leave we gently move forward and someone (ie me!!!!) risks life and limb getting the wedges out from behind the tyre before the van runs over my hand    

Milly


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

Kev1 said:


> Where possible I use the wedges.
> if we are parked for a while.
> It stops the handbrake siezing on.
> Leave the camper in gear and the handbrake off.
> ...


hi kev1. that is just what we do with having a tag axle there is more hand brake cable to stretch and when its parked on the drive also.jud


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

When driving up forward or preferably backward onto the levelling ramps, when you get to your level don't just put the hand brake on as the van will still settle and run back down the ramps a bit.

I get to my desired level on the ramps, leave the van in gear apply the foot brake switch off the engine then apply the handbrake.. then you can go out and put the chocks in place and with the van being in gear it does not run back down and spoil your levelling efforts..

Just remember it is still in gear when you come to re start the engine to drive off the ramps, you will be surprised how much it will run back down the ramps on the suspension and handbrake when you put it into neutral before starting up.

ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Then when we are ready to leave we gently move forward and someone (ie me!!!!) risks life and limb getting the wedges out from behind the tyre before the van runs over my hand
> 
> Milly


I pull slightly forward then Barbara pushes the wedges out using a rod eg wheel brace.

Crushing her fingers would probably spoil some of the holiday - Gordon


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

chasper said:


> ............Do you drive up the ramp then put the wedge on before releasing the handbrake to let the wheel come back against the wedge, and when you want to leave do you go forward then handbrake on to release the wedge. Confused.Com. Chasper :?


I drive up the ramp, I hold the 'van in position with the foot-brake while Mrs J-L inserts the chocks using a modified tongs, I then let the 'van roll back against the chock and then apply the handbrake. 
This method avoids the need to apply huge handbrake pressure with the attendant stress and stretching on the components.
To depart I drive forward a fraction to release the pressure and Mrs J-L retrieves the chocks.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a pair of These.They have 4 stages which are wheel shaped or pocketed which ensures the wheel stays put and negates the need for wedges.

An excellent robust design which are described as lightweight even though they are the heaviest levellers I have ever used. :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
To be honest even though I have the wedges I never use them, as the way I use the level ramps in my earlier post I don't need them as the van never moves when on the ramps.

Ramps sinking in the soft ground over a period of time.. Well that's another story. :roll: .


ray.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Slightly off-thread, but apart from those big, heavy and expensive Milenco ramps, does anyone know of a set of ramps which will lift higher than about 4" ?
Or if not, then how can you increase the lift when 4" is not enough ?
Our bus is congenitally nose down, and all the best pitches magnify this by sloping the wrong way. 
How can I improve on 4" ?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you take your junk mail filter off there are plenty of ways to increase your 4" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Joe


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Slightly off-thread, but apart from those big, heavy and expensive Milenco ramps, does anyone know of a set of ramps which will lift higher than about 4" ?
> Or if not, then how can you increase the lift when 4" is not enough ?
> Our bus is congenitally nose down, and all the best pitches magnify this by sloping the wrong way.
> How can I improve on 4" ?


Surely one thing to do is park so that the slope cancels out some or all of your congenital (as opposed to genital) droop?


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's a bit of advice from elf and safety. Tie some string to those wedges to help you remove them without crushing fingers. I am sure that is what people do anyway, but the thought of crushed fingers .......


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

yorksbill said:


> Here's a bit of advice from elf and safety. Tie some string to those wedges to help you remove them without crushing fingers. I am sure that is what people do anyway, but the thought of crushed fingers .......


That is *exactly* what I have done on mine. I drilled a hole in the end, threaded nylon cord through it, and tied a large loop, as a hand-hold. You can also hook a bungy through the loop, the other end to a tent peg under a little tension, to remove the wedge when you ease forward/back, if you are on your own.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Stanner said:


> ThursdaysChild said:
> 
> 
> > Slightly off-thread, but apart from those big, heavy and expensive Milenco ramps, does anyone know of a set of ramps which will lift higher than about 4" ?
> ...


If it were that easy, I wouldn't have needed to ask the question.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > ThursdaysChild said:
> ...


I use some thick ply boards, cut a little longer than the ramps.
I have some drilled holes to coincide with the fiamma ramps, and carry some old bolts which drop into the holes, to stop the ramp slipping on the board.

The boards also stop the ramps sinking in softer ground.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > ThursdaysChild said:
> ...


That's why I said "one thing to do" - if you can't do that, do as suggested by TR5.
Increasing the height of ramps is easy, just add wood.


----------

